# Ma perché l’am



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

Non si sente nelle gallerie secondo voi?


----------



## omicron (1 Giugno 2022)

Qualcosa che non sai o ci stai facendo un quiz?


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Qualcosa che non sai o ci stai facendo un quiz?


Che non so. in galleria la radio sull’am non si sente.m


----------



## Koala (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Che non so. in galleria la radio sull’am non si sente.m


Avrai l’antenna troppo corta


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

Nuuu mi capita su tutti i mezzi.


----------



## Koala (1 Giugno 2022)

Scherzo comunque


----------



## Ulisse (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non si sente nelle gallerie secondo voi?


innanzitutto, tutto quello che scrivo, non vale per Radio Maria.
Quella si prende pure all'inferno nel culo di Lucifero.

Per le restanti stazioni, cerco di fartela facile facile anche perchè difficile non mi riesce 

AM ed FM sono due mondi diversi ed indicano il modo di modulare un'onda portante.

AM è un segnale modulato in ampiezza (A)..per capirci, come una sinusoide di frequenza fissa ma che varia in "altezza
FM è un segnale modulato in Frequenza (F)...sempre per caprici, una sinusoide con ampiezza fissa ma che si comprime ed allarga (come le spire di una molla a volte vicine e compresse ed in altri punti allontanate)


In generlae le onde elettromagnetiche (AM o FM che sia), hanno la caratteristica di avere problemi a penetrare elementi "densi" come roccia o peggio ancora cemento..cemento armato ha altri problemi aggiuntivi dovuti all'armatura in metallo che funge da schermo..chi vuole, dettagli in pvt.
In generale, vale la regola: più è alta la frequenza e meno riesce a penetrare.

Infatti, piccola curiosità, i sommergibili trasmettono ad onde a bassissima frequenza (dette ad onda lunghissima) proprio perchè devono lottare con un mezzo mooolto denso come l'acqua.

Quindi entrambe, sia AM che FM dovrebbero avere questo problema (anzi, le frequenze AM, più basse delle FM, dovrebbero dare un piccolo vantaggio in termini di penetrazione..)

Però, c'è sempre un però.

Se facciamo l'analogia con la luce, questa è anch'essa un'onda elettromagnetica ma con frequenza altissima.
E' esperienza di tutti che una galleria è buia anche se fuori è mezzogiorno 
Però, la luce, non si ferma sul bordo della galleria ma si propaga anche per un pezzo all'interno interno.

Sicuramente lo avrete notato visto che non sempre state a fare maialate mentre guidate 

Tralasciando altri fenomeni presenti (lo dico se per caso c'è qualche fisico sul forum pronto a bacchettarmi),
questo perchè, più è alta la frequenza e più la galleria si comporta come guida d'onda (per capirci..una fibra ottica..ma molto grezza)
Essendo la trasmissione FM ad una frequenza maggiore delle AM, gode di questo aiutino che permette alle relative stazioni di essere ricevute un poco meglio delle AM che vengono penalizzate di più da questo principio.



fine della cosa
se non si è capito o non sono stato chiaro, chiedete pure
tanto comunque non rispondo 
Ora me ne vado a fare sport 


ps
una domanda che mi aspetto è:
allora perchè non trasmettiamo direttamente tutto a bassa frequenza e ci leviamo dai coglioni Pinco con le sue lamentele?

altra domanda:
ma che cazzo ha di interessante da ascoltare Pinco in AM ?


----------



## Koala (1 Giugno 2022)

Possiamo escludere RadioMaria per Pinco allora


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

Grazie tutto chiarissimo.
le ultime due domande sono per me?


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Possiamo escludere RadioMaria per Pinco allora


Una volta ho telefonato e partecipato in diretta a due traemissioni, unash radio Maria ed una su radio24…col Maestro Cruciani.


----------



## Tachipirina (1 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> innanzitutto, tutto quello che scrivo, non vale per Radio Maria.
> Quella si prende pure all'inferno nel culo di Lucifero.
> 
> Per le restanti stazioni, cerco di fartela facile facile anche perchè difficile non mi riesce
> ...


no no tutto chiarissimo 

se dovessi però  spiegarlo io a qualcuno faccio un bel  copia incolla con quello che hai scritto tu
poi ovviamente non risponderei alle domande piuttosto cambierei nick che fare figure di merda gratuite

il neretto è l'unica domanda che mi sorge  spontanea


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

Sono quasi a casa…290 km. Mi tenete compagnia? Anche parolacce vanno bene.


----------



## Tachipirina (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sono quasi a casa…290 km. Mi tenete compagnia? Anche parolacce vanno bene.


290 km quasi a casa???  
attento a te perchè veramente potrebbe venire fuori di tutto , non è carino

metti musica da cell


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> 290 km quasi a casa???
> attento a te perchè veramente potrebbe venire fuori di tutto , non è carino
> 
> metti musica da cell


sto ascoltando una trasmissione sul  900. In AM.


----------



## Tachipirina (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> sto ascoltando una trasmissione sul  900. In AM.


   che amarezza , meglio musica sul cell. non hai musica salvata?


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> che amarezza , meglio musica sul cell. non hai musica salvata?


Un zo manco come si fa….ora sono su radio24.


----------



## omicron (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sono quasi a casa…290 km. Mi tenete compagnia? Anche parolacce vanno bene.


Guidi e scrivi al telefono o sei in treno?


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)




----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Guidi e scrivi al telefono o sei in treno?


Guido e scrivo serenamente.


----------



## Tachipirina (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> View attachment 10295


quindi guidi e scrivi
tu sei fuori
basta io non ti scrivo più non voglio responsabilità


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> quindi guidi e scrivi
> tu sei fuori
> basta io non ti scrivo più non voglio responsabilità


Uff…che noia.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Un zo manco come si fa….ora sono su radio24.


Ma come… fatti aiutare dai figli…
Anche io ascolto musica scaricata su cell o cd… musica a caso diciamo così


----------



## omicron (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Guido e scrivo serenamente.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


>


Dai Omi…oggi son passato anche dalle tue parti…


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ma come… fatti aiutare dai figli…
> Anche io ascolto musica scaricata su cell o cd… musica a caso diciamo così


i miei figli mi chiamano boomer…


----------



## Ulisse (1 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> no no tutto chiarissimo


mi fa piacere 



Tachipirina ha detto:


> se dovessi però spiegarlo io a qualcuno faccio un bel copia incolla con quello che hai scritto tu
> poi ovviamente non risponderei alle domande piuttosto cambierei nick che fare figure di merda gratuite


tranquilla, Se vuoi ci metto pure qualche formula.
In genere sono un ottimo deterrente per i cagacazzi che vogliona fare i fenomeni con le domande.
Le formule intimidiscono.



Tachipirina ha detto:


> il neretto è l'unica domanda che mi sorge spontanea


solo @Pincopallino può rispondere


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mi fa piacere
> 
> 
> tranquilla, Se vuoi ci metto pure qualche formula.
> ...


Ora sto ascoltando la replica di focus economia con Sebastiano Barisoni Su r24.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> i miei figli mi chiamano boomer…


Ma non lo sei anagraficamente


----------



## omicron (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dai Omi…oggi son passato anche dalle tue parti…


Caldo eh?


----------



## Ulisse (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Grazie tutto chiarissimo.


bene, prego.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> le ultime due domande sono per me?


l'ultima si
la penultima se ti interess saperlo


----------



## Ulisse (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ora sto ascoltando la replica di focus economia con Sebastiano Barisoni Su r24.


radio24 è in FM 

metti radio Maria


----------



## Tachipirina (1 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mi fa piacere
> 
> 
> *tranquilla, Se vuoi ci metto pure qualche formula.
> ...


si vorrei tirarmela un po' con il postino domattina, è uno stronzo e un saputello di tutto e mi porta sempre  ste cazzo di bollette,
Con una cosa cosi, faccio un figurone, lo stendo e gli chiudo la bocca , devo solo trovare l'appiglio per introdurre l'argomento , non posso ritirare  la posta e cominciare con :  Buongiorno, AM è un segnale modulato in ampiezza (A) .....

( e comunque tu per favore  tieniti pronto se mi chiede ulteriori delucidazioni  .....non lo escludo)


----------



## Ulisse (1 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> si vorrei tirarmela un po' con il postino domattina, è uno stronzo e un saputello di tutto e mi porta sempre  ste cazzo di bollette,
> Con una cosa cosi, faccio un figurone, lo stendo e gli chiudo la bocca , devo solo trovare l'appiglio per introdurre l'argomento , non posso ritirare  la posta e cominciare con :  Buongiorno, AM è un segnale modulato in ampiezza (A) .....
> 
> ( e comunque tu per favore  tieniti pronto se mi chiede ulteriori delucidazioni  .....non lo escludo)


i tempi sono cambiati
una volta il postino si combatteva lasciando libero il cane....

comunque, già solo per il fatto che porta le bollette, merita si essere steso


----------



## omicron (1 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> i tempi sono cambiati
> una volta il postino si combatteva lasciando libero il cane....
> 
> comunque, già solo per il fatto che porta le bollette, merita si essere steso


Io alla postina ho detto che non sa leggere si è offesa ma ha smesso di portarmi la posta di altra gente


----------



## Tachipirina (1 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> i tempi sono cambiati
> una volta il postino si combatteva lasciando libero il cane....
> 
> comunque, già solo per il fatto che porta le bollette, merita si essere steso


io ho il cane.... ma  sono io che allungo il braccio dal cancelletto perchè il fifone portabollettesotuttoio sta a un metro e mezzo di distanza , mentre il cane si scatena come un pazzo abbaiando e saltando sul cancello  
so che al postino il mio cane sta sulle balle e io quando vado a prendere la posta lo mando avanti e spero sempre  che un giorno azzanni quella mano dove porge la bolletta del gas sorridendo, ma solo che non la mette dentro sta mano e se è nella proprietà privata non gli devo niente , diversamente potrebbe chiedermi i danni, spesso sono tentata di aprire il cancello da quanto mi sta sulle balle ma poi sono rogne.


----------



## Ulisse (2 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> io ho il cane.... ma  sono io che allungo il braccio dal cancelletto perchè il fifone portabollettesotuttoio sta a un metro e mezzo di distanza , mentre il cane si scatena come un pazzo abbaiando e saltando sul cancello
> so che al postino il mio cane sta sulle balle e io quando vado a prendere la posta lo mando avanti e spero sempre  che un giorno azzanni quella mano dove porge la bolletta del gas sorridendo, ma solo che non la mette dentro sta mano e se è nella proprietà privata non gli devo niente , diversamente potrebbe chiedermi i danni, spesso sono tentata di aprire il cancello da quanto mi sta sulle balle ma poi sono rogne.


anche il mio sorride quando ti rifila le bollette.
E' uno stronzo perchè non sorride sempre ma non si risparmia mai quando sono bollette.
E se mi becca, non le mette nella cassetta ma aspetta un attimo per consegnarmele in mano.

Quindi è un bastardo.
Non ho il cane ma ora gli metto il grasso sugli scalini del portone.


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> anche il mio sorride quando ti rifila le bollette.
> E' uno stronzo perchè non sorride sempre ma non si risparmia mai quando sono bollette.
> E se mi becca, non le mette nella cassetta ma aspetta un attimo per consegnarmele in mano.
> 
> ...


Ma magari sorride per i fatto suoi!!!... È a te che girano perché arrivano le bollette da pagare


----------



## Ulisse (2 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma magari sorride per i fatto suoi!!!... È a te che girano perché arrivano le bollette da pagare


quindi è insensibile.
Io non è che mi metto a ridere ad un funerale perchè ho le mie ragioni.
Certe circostanze di lutto e frustrazione per gli altri vanno rispettate con un atteggiamento consono.

Non mi hai convinta.
gli metto lo stesso il grasso


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> quindi è insensibile.
> Io non è che mi metto a ridere ad un funerale perchè ho le mie ragioni.
> Certe circostanze di lutto e frustrazione per gli altri vanno rispettate con un atteggiamento consono.
> 
> ...


Allora fra che lo fai poi dicci come è andata...almeno ci facciamo 2 risate


----------



## Ulisse (2 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Allora fra che lo fai poi dicci come è andata...almeno ci facciamo 2 risate


e per una volta riderò io, non lui.


----------



## omicron (2 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> quindi è insensibile.
> Io non è che mi metto a ridere ad un funerale perchè ho le mie ragioni.
> Certe circostanze di lutto e frustrazione per gli altri vanno rispettate con un atteggiamento consono.
> 
> ...


Se si fa male nella tua proprietà lo devi rimborsare


----------



## Ulisse (2 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Se si fa male nella tua proprietà lo devi rimborsare


le solite leggi fatte dalla casta dei postini....


----------



## omicron (2 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> le solite leggi fatte dalla casta dei postini....


Fa in modo che cada sul marciapiede


----------



## Tachipirina (2 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> anche il mio sorride quando ti rifila le bollette.
> E' uno stronzo perchè non sorride sempre ma non si risparmia mai quando sono bollette.
> E se mi becca, non le mette nella cassetta ma aspetta un attimo per consegnarmele in mano.
> 
> ...



ottima idea


----------



## Tachipirina (2 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Se si fa male nella tua proprietà lo devi rimborsare


Vero e anche sul marciapiede in caso di neve dove il porco mette le bollette nella mia casella esterna io devo spalare neve


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Vero e anche sul marciapiede in caso di neve dove il porco mette le bollette nella mia casella esterna io devo spalare neve


Tutto è bene quel che finisce bene, grazie Tachi e tutti per avermi tenuto compagnia questa notte.


----------



## omicron (2 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Vero e anche sul marciapiede in caso di neve dove il porco mette le bollette nella mia casella esterna io devo spalare neve


Il marciapiede dovrebbe essere comunale


----------



## Tachipirina (2 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il marciapiede dovrebbe essere comunale


qui dicono no, quello che circonda la mia proprietà, io sono su una provinciale (piccola ma provinciale)
diversamente in paese si


----------



## omicron (2 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> qui dicono no, quello che circonda la mia proprietà, io sono su una provinciale (piccola ma provinciale)
> diversamente in paese si


Strano di solito è il contrario, dove c’è il centro abitato la competenza della pulizia (o del taglio dell’erba), è del confinante con la pubblica amministrazione, diversamente al di fuori spetta all’ente


----------



## Tachipirina (2 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Strano di solito è il contrario, dove c’è il centro abitato la competenza della pulizia (o del taglio dell’erba), è del confinante con la pubblica amministrazione, diversamente al di fuori spetta all’ente


chissa dove cazzo abito allora
qui passa spalaneve  sulla strada e stop,  il resto tipo marciapiedi che non sono tanti eh , noi siamo una frazione , sono cavoli ns ognuno si fa la sua metratura intorno alla proprietà
in paese spalaneve e omini che spargono sale sui marciapiedi
io il sale lo metto da me perché se scivola quel porco del postino mi tocca pagarlo!!


----------



## omicron (2 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> chissa dove cazzo abito allora
> qui passa spalaneve  sulla strada e stop,  il resto tipo marciapiedi che non sono tanti eh , noi siamo una frazione , sono cavoli ns ognuno si fa la sua metratura intorno alla proprietà
> in paese spalaneve e omini che spargono sale sui marciapiedi
> io il sale lo metto da me perché se scivola quel porco del postino mi tocca pagarlo!!


Allora fa in modo che cada sulla strada 
Anche io sto in una frazione ma la strada dove sono io è comunale, il sale e gli spalaneve non sanno neanche cosa siano


----------



## Tachipirina (2 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Allora fa in modo che cada sulla strada
> Anche io sto in una frazione ma la strada dove sono io è comunale, il sale e gli spalaneve non sanno neanche cosa siano


e viene pure in motorino qualunque sia il meteo 
se dovesse cadere terrebbe il braccio alzato per non bagnare le bollette


----------



## omicron (2 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> e viene pure in motorino qualunque sia il meteo
> se dovesse cadere terrebbe il braccio alzato per non bagnare le bollette


Ma meno male che a te non porta quelle di altri
Qui per 10 anni hanno portato le bollette di altra gente 
Le mie no perché ho la bolletta online


----------



## Tachipirina (2 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma meno male che a te non porta quelle di altri
> Qui per 10 anni hanno portato le bollette di altra gente
> Le mie no perché ho la bolletta online


pure io le ho online ma anche in cartaceo , non mi faccio mancare niente di rotture di balle
se mi sfugge almeno la carta canta e niente sul c/c perchè fanno i loro porci comodi 
telecom una volta da 29.90 mi ha addebitato 309 euro
credo di aver dato il meglio di me stessa al telefono quel giorno, ovviamente hanno subito provveduto a sistemare


----------



## Foglia (2 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma meno male che a te non porta quelle di altri
> Qui per 10 anni hanno portato le bollette di altra gente
> Le mie no perché ho la bolletta online


Mio figlio: "mamma, non abbiamo mai posta".
Io "guarda, oramai tutto ciò che arriva nella cassetta son solo rogne" .

Comunque sono da poco passata anch'io nel regno della bolletta online 
Non avevo ancora fatto il passaggio al mercato libero: quando iniziò furono inculate a sangue per tutti.  Ultimamente però i rincari sono stati a dir poco imbarazzanti, mi sono adeguata, cambiato gestore.
Per darmi tariffe competitive, mi hanno rifilato pure una assicurazione per riparazioni domestiche.  Considerato che a casa mia qualcosa si guasta sempre, due interventi richiesti (tapparellista e idraulico)   e sono già ampiamente rientrata. Bollette solo online, ora (visto che non è tantissimo che sono passata a nuovo gestore) vedremo quanto sarà.  Ultimamente pur bypassando il postino sadico, aprire quella cassetta è veder la busta con A2A era diventato un incubo


----------



## omicron (2 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> pure io le ho online ma anche in cartaceo , non mi faccio mancare niente di rotture di balle
> se mi sfugge almeno la carta canta e niente sul c/c perchè fanno i loro porci comodi
> telecom una volta da 29.90 mi ha addebitato 309 euro
> credo di aver dato il meglio di me stessa al telefono quel giorno, ovviamente hanno subito provveduto a sistemare


No io le stampo, mio marito ha l’addebito ma tra quando arrivano e quando passa l’addebito c’è sempre margine
Io penso che i peggiori siano quelli di Enel  non capivano mai un cazzo


Foglia ha detto:


> Mio figlio: "mamma, non abbiamo mai posta".
> Io "guarda, oramai tutto ciò che arriva nella cassetta son solo rogne" .
> 
> Comunque sono da poco passata anch'io nel regno della bolletta online
> ...


Io passai al mercato libero circa 5 anni fa, mi sembra che ero incinta quando feci il cambio, non ho avuto grossi problemi e quest’anno mentre tutti lamentavano aumenti esponenziali, io ho avuto bollette più basse dell’anno scorso


----------



## Ulisse (2 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> io il sale lo metto da me


pure da me usano il sale.
lo mettono nel fucile


----------



## Tachipirina (2 Giugno 2022)

quando suona citofono  il cane abbaia mio figlio fa finta di non esistere e io dalla finestra vedo il postino e dico 
IL POSTINOO
io : sempre pronta a ricevere o bollette o multe 
mio marito ...che cazzo vuole il postino?dei mezzi 
mio figlio ... continua a far finta di non esistere (per paura delle multe)
il cane ... l'unico pronto a combattere

povero cristo in fondo fa il suo lavoro (lo stronzo)


----------



## Foglia (2 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No io le stampo, mio marito ha l’addebito ma tra quando arrivano e quando passa l’addebito c’è sempre margine
> Io penso che i peggiori siano quelli di Enel  non capivano mai un cazzo
> 
> Io passai al mercato libero circa 5 anni fa, mi sembra che ero incinta quando feci il cambio, non ho avuto grossi problemi e quest’anno mentre tutti lamentavano aumenti esponenziali, io ho avuto bollette più basse dell’anno scorso


Avrai scelto bene! Io quando c'è stato il passaggio al mercato libero ho sentito di parecchi aumenti mascherati con dei bonus. Probabilmente  (ma non ne sono sicurissima) a svegliarmi prima avrei ottenuto, effettivamente, una tariffa più vantaggiosa.  Se qualcuno lo sa, quanto pagate la materia prima  (energia) per kwh?
Io ho spuntato 0,139 euro/ kwh, coi primi 37,50 kwh al mese azzerati. Boh.... devo ancora ricevere la prima bolletta, sperem . Con il mercato tutelato era diventato uno sproposito.


----------



## omicron (2 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Avrai scelto bene! Io quando c'è stato il passaggio al mercato libero ho sentito di parecchi aumenti mascherati con dei bonus. Probabilmente  (ma non ne sono sicurissima) a svegliarmi prima avrei ottenuto, effettivamente, una tariffa più vantaggiosa.  Se qualcuno lo sa, quanto pagate la materia prima  (energia) per kwh?
> Io ho spuntato 0,139 euro/ kwh, coi primi 37,50 kwh al mese azzerati. Boh.... devo ancora ricevere la prima bolletta, sperem . Con il mercato tutelato era diventato uno sproposito.


Ah guarda io sono passata a Enel energia sia luce che gas 
So solo che ho speso di meno


----------



## Ulisse (3 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> allora perchè non trasmettiamo direttamente tutto a bassa frequenza e ci leviamo dai coglioni Pinco con le sue lamentele?


Sono bombardato in pvt riguardo a questa domanda.
Visto che non ho più tempo per creare tutti questi profili fake e mandarmi tutti questi pvt, faccio prima a scrivere la risposta in 10 minuti: 

sempre cercando di farla facile facile 
Lo dico non perchè vi ritengo stupidi (mento, qualche cretino come me ci sta..fra simili ci si riconosce subito)  
ma perchè a semplificare troppo poi si sconfina nella imprecisione.

Allora,
Le basse frequenze, ora vi è noto, hanno il vantaggio di penetrare più facilmente ma hanno un grosso svantaggio.
Il contenuto informativo che possono trasportare è basso.

In binario, anche un semplice numero di una cifra richiede più bit:
 9 --> 1001 ... mi servono 4 bit per rappresentare un semplice numero 9

quindi, è facile capire come trasformare in binario una informazione comporta una esplosione di bit

Il bit, viene trasportato dall'onda mediante un' associazione.
Tipo, in una trasmissione AM che ormai padroneggiate, associando valore alto dell'onda al bit 1 e valore basso il bit 0

E' automatico quindi concludere che, a parita di tempo, un'onda che può cambiare molte volte la sua forma (alta frequenza) permette di aumentare le informazioni che riesce a trasportare rispetto ad una sua analoga ma a frequenza inferiore
Ma un'onda a bassa frequenza non può farlo per la sua natura lentamente variabile quindi, viene relegata a scenari in cui si è costretti ad usarla per mancanza di altrernative, per problemi pratici ma pagando pegno come informazione veicolata.
E vabbuò...alla fine con il morse non è che ti mandavi le foto del cazzo o della passera come su whatsapp.
Infatti, nei film, il telegrafista dei sommergibili è sempre uno con la faccia ingenua, da bambinone.

Uno ora potrebbe eccedere nel verso opposto.
Spostarsi sempre più su frequenze alte per avere la possibilità di scambiare grossi contenuti informativi.

Però, c'è sempre un però
Superata una certa soglia, si entra nelle frequenze dette ionizzanti.
Cioè quelle considerate cangerogene perchè capaci di interagire con i tessuti.

Che poi, questo delle radiazioni ionizzanti, sarebbe il grande cavallo che porta in groppa tutti i contestatori del 5G (ex contestatori del 4G che hanno fatto carriera..) 
Non capiscono un cazzo e prima mi incazzavo (molto) quando ci discutevo.
Poi è arrivato il covid con tutti i suoi laureati su facebook che con la loro sicumera e fieramente pregni della loro ignoranza a 360°, pontificavano dal loro pulpito virtuale.
Ebbene, mi hanno fatto vedere i contestatori del 5G quasi con simpatia.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Sono bombardato in pvt riguardo a questa domanda.
> Visto che non ho più tempo per creare tutti questi profili fake e mandarmi tutti questi pvt, faccio prima a scrivere la risposta in 10 minuti:
> 
> sempre cercando di farla facile facile
> ...


Grassetto che implica che chi manda foto del cazzo non sia un bambinone... 

Comunque a chi vive a Milano consiglio una visita con laboratorio in argomento al Museo della Scienza e della Tecnologia. “Vedrà“ sperimentalmente le onde.
Io sono negata, ma ho capito il discorso di Ulisse, grazie a quella visita, fatta con i bambini piccoli. E ne è passato del tempo!


----------



## oriente70 (3 Giugno 2022)

In galleria ci dovrebbero essere dei ripetitori  altrimenti invece di radio 24 mette su radio Maria  e non ha più problemi


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Sono bombardato in pvt riguardo a questa domanda.
> Visto che non ho più tempo per creare tutti questi profili fake e mandarmi tutti questi pvt, faccio prima a scrivere la risposta in 10 minuti:
> 
> sempre cercando di farla facile facile
> ...


Hai argomentato con efficacia fino allo sproloquio finale.
Che i contestatori replichino a papera è assolutamente vero.
Che le radiazioni ad alta frequenza possano però costituire un problema, anche, come dici tu.
Non mi interessano le prese di posizione, anzi, mi hanno rotto il cazzo, ma una soluzione "tecnica" al problema, se c'è un problema.
A proposito del Covid, io ho qualche problema successivo alla seconda vaccinazione.
Allo stato attuale mi è stata diagnosticata un'infiammazione alla tiroide.
Con le pastiglie mi è rientrata nei valori, ma rimangono i sintomi.
Il primo, la pesantezza alle gambe, in special modo appena bevo birra o vino o dopo aver dormito, le trovo doloranti e pesanti come fossi obeso.
Il secondo i brividi con sintomatologia simile all'influenza, che arrivano periodici e in qualsiasi momento. L'ultimo mercoledì sera, a teatro.
C'erano 30 gradi e io avevo i brividi. Stavo male.
Il terzo la spossatezza totale, faccio fatica a fare tante cose ormai.
La sonnolenza, che mi rende difficoltoso guidare.
Ho anche periodicamente difficoltà nel linguaggio parlato. Ogni tanto la testa va via, appare una specie di nebbia.
Con quello scritto me la cavo ancora.
Diciamo che non è andata benissimo e che non si tratta di suggestione. Mi sforzo a far tutto, ma con una fatica per me inusuale.
Dopodiché, magari è solo sfiga, se ci vogliamo credere, che sia cominciato tutto dopo la seconda vaccinazione.
certo è che prima stavo bene. Diciamo che mi stanno sul cazzo tutte le persone che hanno preso posizione come fosse una partita di calcio, sia i novax che i sivax, perché è giustamente sempre tutto riferibile alla persona, in medicina.
Purtroppo, i social, da FB e tutti compresi hanno portato legioni di coglioni a schierarsi in maniera polarizzata.
Non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grassetto che implica che chi manda foto del cazzo non sia un bambinone...


no no
come in matematica, anche le affermazioni non sono sempre invertibili 

in verità sono intercalari che uso per tenere alto l'interesse.
All'epoca dei corsi, adottavo spesso questa tecnica che consiste in una breve disgressione, spesso divertente, un aneddoto, per spezzare la pesantezza degli argomenti e ricatalizzare l'attenzione della platea.
A maggior ragione se la platea era fatta di persone forzatamente presenti.
Una battutina, un episodio simpatico, aiutano più di una pausa.
Perchè le pause, hanno il maleddetto problema che sono facili da far partire ma difficili da far terminare.
Si dileguano in un attimo fra zona fumatori, dipendenti da caffè che corrono al bar e cazzeggiatori vari.
Tu ti accordi per 15 minuti e dopo 20 entrano i più diligenti ma per chiedere fra quanto tempo si ricomincia 



danny ha detto:


> Hai argomentato con efficacia fino allo sproloquio finale.


non era mia intenzione.
ho solo esternato un mio cambiamento nei confronti di chi si professa detentore di verità assolute basate su una cultura in materia inesistente.
Il covid è l'esempio lampante ma non mi riferivo a nessuno in particolare.
I detrattori del 5G, al loro confronto, hanno posizioni e veemenza nell'esportle molto più ridotte.


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non era mia intenzione.
> ho solo esternato un mio cambiamento nei confronti di chi si professa detentore di verità assolute basate su una cultura in materia inesistente.
> Il covid è l'esempio lampante ma non mi riferivo a nessuno in particolare.
> I detrattori del 5G, al loro confronto, hanno posizioni e veemenza nell'esportle molto più ridotte.


Sì, scusa.
Ancora adesso leggo queste due fazioni contendersi la ragione sul web, I novax che ce l'hanno con chi si è vaccinato e augurano loro ogni male, i sivax che anche se gli dici che non stai bene non ti credono e mettono in dubbio qualsiasi cosa.
E' frustrante.
Qualsiasi farmaco ha una serie di effetti collaterali e reazioni avverse, che includono anche la morte.
Qualsiasi farmaco.
Il medico serve appunto per gestire la cura in maniera da limitare il più possibile la componente negativa insita in ogni farmaco.
Io prendo sempre l'esempio del viagra, che è ottenibile dietro prescrizione medica, pur costando un botto.
Il Viagra può farti crepare, se utilizzato male e da persone non in salute.
Il medico serve appunto a indicarti come assumerlo, se ne hai bisogno, e se puoi assumerlo.
E' fondamentale. Eppure c'è gente che lo prende a cazzo o magari tenta di comprarlo sul web.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, scusa.


ma nessuna scusa...
il tuo intervento non l'ho proprio interpretato come un attacco.
Se così fosse stato, sicuramente ti avrei fritto i testicoli con le alte frequenze


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ma nessuna scusa...
> il tuo intervento non l'ho proprio interpretato come un attacco.
> Se così fosse stato, sicuramente ti avrei fritto i testicoli con le alte frequenze


Anni fa c'era una campagna terroristica nei confronti dei cellulari.
Non potevi neppure usarli quando facevi benzina.
Ora praticamente li utilizziamo ovunque.
Alla fine, più che scienza, spesso dominano le opinioni su certi argomenti.
Ora che lo smartphone ce l'hanno tutti, è cambiato l'approccio.
la differenza spesso sta solo nella diffusione di un'abitudine.
Quando il 5G sarà diffuso nessuno ci farà più caso.
In fin dei conti siamo andati avanti per decenni con automobili che emettevano di tutto in spazi ad alta densità abitativa come le città.


----------



## omicron (3 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Anni fa c'era una campagna terroristica nei confronti dei cellulari.
> Non potevi neppure usarli quando facevi benzina.
> Ora praticamente li utilizziamo ovunque.
> Alla fine, più che scienza, spesso dominano le opinioni su certi argomenti.
> Ora che lo smartphone ce l'hanno tutti, è cambiato l'approccio.


Però il divieto quando fai benzina c’è sempre


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Però il divieto quando fai benzina c’è sempre


Ma nessuno lo fa rispettare.


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2022)

Non sto dicendo che sia un approccio corretto, ma che la diffusione di un'abitudine la rende di fatto ampiamente tollerata.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Quando il 5G sarà diffuso nessuno ci farà più caso.
> In fin dei conti siamo andati avanti per decenni con automobili che emettevano di tutto in spazi ad alta densità abitativa come le città.


infatti.
Giusto per completezza, le bande di frequenza usate dal 5G sono diverse.
Comunque, anche quella più alta ( siamo sulle decine di GHz ) è lontata dalla zona critica dimostrata come ionizzante e quindi cancerogena.
Giusto a corredo una delle tante tabelle che sono in rete


Ad oggi, fa molto più male starsene beatamente sotto il sole delle 13.00

Impossibile ora affermare che in futuro non si possa dimostrare qualche correlazione negativa fra organismo e frequenze in uso nelle telecomunicazioni ma al momento nessun studio dimostra niente a parte il range di quelle ionizzanti.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Sono bombardato in pvt riguardo a questa domanda.
> Visto che non ho più tempo per creare tutti questi profili fake e mandarmi tutti questi pvt, faccio prima a scrivere la risposta in 10 minuti:
> 
> sempre cercando di farla facile facile
> ...


Ma era già chiaro prima veramente.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> no no
> come in matematica, anche le affermazioni non sono sempre invertibili
> 
> in verità sono intercalari che uso per tenere alto l'interesse.
> ...


Ho capito benissimo sia la battuta, sia il suo scopo.
Ho fatto una battuta anch’io. Il cui significato non era quello della reversibilità, ma quello di evidenziare che chi manda cazzi è scemo.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma era già chiaro prima veramente.


Lo so,
sono notoriamento un sottolineatore dell'ovvio  

comunque, a breve ti interrogo.
Tu hai generato la discussione ed a me non piace scrivere inutilmente.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2022)

Chiedevo solo perche l’AM non si sente in galleria. E mo si parla pure qui di vaccini e Covid? Dio che coioni.


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Chiedevo solo perche l’AM non si sente in galleria. E mo si parla pure qui di vaccini e Covid? Dio che coioni.


Non dirlo a me.
Mi è stato fatto un paiolo così ovunque con sto cazzo di vaccino per mesi, ma i problemi alla fine me li sono beccati io e li gestisco io, pagando io.
Perché funziona così.
Tutti a farsi belli col culo degli altri, con le cose giuste e belle fatte per gli altri.
Ma quando il culo è rotto, eh, sei solo uno noioso che si lamenta.
Un anno e mezzo tra ospedali e medici per la figlia post DAD, e moh ora tocca a me.
E che cazzo.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Chiedevo solo perche l’AM non si sente in galleria. E mo si parla pure qui di vaccini e Covid? Dio che coioni.


no no
Nessun discorso sui vaccini almeno da parte mia.
Ho le gonadi che traboccano


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non dirlo a me.
> Mi è stato fatto un paiolo così ovunque con sto cazzo di vaccino per mesi, ma i problemi alla fine me li sono beccati io e li gestisco io, pagando io.
> Perché funziona così.
> Tutti a farsi belli col culo degli altri, con le cose giuste e belle fatte per gli altri.
> ...


Che poi anche a lamentarsi a che serve?


----------



## Ulisse (3 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Che poi anche a lamentarsi a che serve?


infatti
potresti impegnare il tempo a studiare in vista dell'interrogazione


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> infatti
> potresti impegnare il tempo a studiare in vista dell'interrogazione


Tanto oramai la scuola è finita, ed ho tutte le materie ampiamente sufficienti….
stasera ho una 10 km competitiva.
vieni con me?


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Che poi anche a lamentarsi a che serve?


A niente. Non gliene frega un cazzo a nessuno.
D'altronde, a che serve chiedere perché non prende la radio in galleria?


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> A niente. Non gliene frega un cazzo a nessuno.
> D'altronde, a che serve chiedere perché non prende la radio in galleria?


A niente, si passa semplicemente il tempo.
Tuttavia Ulisse ha risposto ed ora lo so.
Lamentarsi o autocommiserarti invece ti lasciano esattamente quello che sei.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Giugno 2022)

comunque, per l'eterno dubbio su Radio Maria.
Non è che si prende dappertutto perchè ha agganci in alto, molto in alto 

E' praticamente l'emittente italiana con il più gran numero di ripetitori su territorio nazionale

Se in auto non la sentite, due sono le cose:
avete la radio rotta
e/o
avete problemi di udito, ma grossi.
Da andare da un otorino bravo, non quello della mutua


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A niente, si passa semplicemente il tempo.
> Tuttavia Ulisse ha risposto ed ora lo so.
> Manetarsi invece ti lascia esattamente quello che sei.


Perché alla gente  non frega un cazzo di leggere di problemi.
Vuole leggerezza.
Pettegolezzo. Quando torno qui, l'unico thread che va avanti all'infinito è quello del pettegolezzo perenne su Edo (che due maroni).
Mentre chi si lamenta è una rottura di coglioni in un mondo che DEVE essere divertente, essere utile per trastullarsi.
Da soli, perché alla fine il pettegolezzo non unisce.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tanto oramai la scuola è finita, ed ho tutte le materie ampiamente sufficienti….


lavativo.
Ma tanto, settembre pure arriva....



danny ha detto:


> D'altronde, a che serve chiedere perché non prende la radio in galleria?


dipende.
se la galleria è lunga e hai la moglie che approfitta del silenzio per partire a mitraglietta con i suoi discorsi, sapere quando e come ripristinare il servizio radio è quasi di sopravvivenza


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> dipende.
> se la galleria è lunga e hai la moglie che approfitta del silenzio per partire a mitraglietta con i suoi discorsi, sapere quando e come ripristinare il servizio radio è quasi di sopravvivenza


Io vado di Mp3.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Perché alla gente  non frega un cazzo di leggere di problemi.
> Vuole leggerezza.
> Pettegolezzo.
> E chi si lamenta è una rottura di coglioni in un mondo che DEVE essere divertente, essere utile per trastullarsi.
> Da soli.


Più che una rottura di coglioni direi che lamentarsi serva a nulla.
Pero ueh, se vuoi continuare a farlo, fai pure.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io vado di Mp3.


eh ma la radio, specialmente se ci sono notiziari, ha il vantaggio che non può essere messa in pausa.
con l'mp3 mette la pausa e inzia a parlare perchè ritiene così importante quello che ti deve dire da poter interrompermi un brano dei Gun's, U2,...

ecco perchè quando possibile viaggio di notte.
max 30 km dal casello di ingresso e li tengo tutti a ronfare in auto.


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Più che una rottura di coglioni direi che lamentarsi serva a nulla.
> Pero ueh, se vuoi continuare a farlo, fai pure.


Io non mi lamento.
Constato.
E neanche mi lamento in generale. Continuo nella vita di sempre, a far finta di niente per non diventare un peso.
A me se un essere umano mi avesse però detto di non stare bene, avrei risposto con un abbraccio.
Questa tua risposta ti qualifica, ovviamente. Ma non avevo dubbi.
Non immagini quanto spariscano le persone quando hai un problema.


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ma quello di evidenziare che chi manda cazzi è scemo.


E' un'abitudine che non comprendo.
Però è ormai entrata negli schemi degli approcci.
Credo che ci siano ragazze che li collezionano come figurine.
E altre che scelgono il partner sulla base del membro.
Cambiano i tempi.
D'altronde quando comprai il libro su Rocco che portava il centimetro in copertina, tutte le ragazze e donne a cui lo dicevo me lo chiesero in prestito.
Facciamocene una ragione. La pornografia è sdoganata.


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> eh ma la radio, specialmente se ci sono notiziari, ha il vantaggio che non può essere messa in pausa.
> con l'mp3 mette la pausa e inzia a parlare perchè ritiene così importante quello che ti deve dire da poter interrompermi un brano dei Gun's, U2,...
> 
> ecco perchè quando possibile viaggio di notte.
> max 30 km dal casello di ingresso e li tengo tutti a ronfare in auto.


In auto con me ronfano sempre e comunque tutti, cane compreso.
Ultimamente capita anche a me.
No, mia moglie non parla molto in auto.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io non mi lamento.
> Constato.
> E neanche mi lamento in generale. Continuo nella vita di sempre, a far finta di niente per non diventare un peso.
> A me se un essere umano mi avesse però detto di non stare bene, avrei risposto con un abbraccio.
> ...


Mi qualifica per quello che sono, senza che ne faccia alcun mistero.
Che me ne strasbatta dei problemi altrui è risaputo, mai nascosto.
Per immaginarlo invece non mi serve, sapendolo perché l’ho provato.
Oltre a lamentarti spesso sei anche bravo a parlare di quello che non sai.
Si vede che ti fa stare bene.


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mi qualifica per quello che sono, senza che ne faccia alcun mistero.
> Che me ne strasbatta dei problemi altrui è risaputo, mai nascosto.
> Per immaginarlo invece non mi serve, sapendolo perché l’ho provato.
> Oltre a lamentarti spesso sei anche bravo a parlare di quello che non sai.
> Si vede che ti fa stare bene.


Diciamo che con questo post hai dato esattamente l'immagine di ciò che sei e che vuoi essere.
D'altronde, lo sappiamo tutti, la pesantezza non ti fa  scopare.
E alle donne piacciono gli stronzi. Gli inzezzibbili. Quelli che non devono cedere mai. No?
Dai, prosegui pure con l'immagine vincente.
Pinco, a me sta storia che si debba essere sempre scevri da problemi, leggeri e irrimediabilmente falsi per piacere un po' a tutti ha un po' rotto le balle. Se c'è dolore, che ci sia dolore, se c'è gioia che ci sia, ma diamo ANCHE spazio alle emozioni vere.
Almeno qui.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> In auto con me ronfano sempre e comunque tutti, cane compreso.
> *Ultimamente capita anche a me.*
> No, mia moglie non parla molto in auto.


la parte in neretto è preoccupante
ancora di più se ci sono io nelle vicinanze


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> la parte in neretto è preoccupante
> ancora di più se ci sono io nelle vicinanze


Sì, purtroppo, faccio molta fatica.
Ho degli improvvisi episodi di narcolessia.
Non solo in auto, ovviamente.
Devo andare da un neurologo. Manco col caffè.


----------



## ivanl (3 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ecco perchè quando possibile viaggio di notte.
> max 30 km dal casello di ingresso e li tengo tutti a ronfare in auto.


anche io. La pace...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che con questo post hai dato esattamente l'immagine di ciò che sei e che vuoi essere.
> D'altronde, lo sappiamo tutti, la pesantezza non ti fa  scopare.
> E alle donne piacciono gli stronzi. Gli inzezzibbili. Quelli che non devono cedere mai. No?
> Dai, prosegui pure con l'immagine vincente.
> ...


Estrapolo solo la parte di cosa piace alle donne. Non amare le persone pesanti non vuol dire amari gli stronzi 
Si può essere leggeri senza essere stronzi per esempio 
Altro discorso è la condivisione dal dolore e dei problemi


----------



## Ulisse (3 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E' un'abitudine che non comprendo.
> Però è ormai entrata negli schemi degli approcci.
> Credo che ci siano ragazze che li collezionano come figurine.
> E altre che scelgono il partner sulla base del membro.
> ...


sarà pure un'abitudine entrata negli schemi 
ma sempre di un certo tipo di persone.
Anzi, hanno fornito, un modo ulteriore per capire con chi hai a che fare.

Credo niente più, che mandare un cazzo in una chat dopo qualche scambio inziale di batture, sia chiarificatore del personaggio.
E dall'altro lato, chi apprezza questo approccio vuol dire che è sintonizzato sulla stessa frequenza (giusto per restare in tema)
E sempre per restarci, sono basse frequenze visto il ridicolo contenuto informativo che trasmettono.

Non sono un bacchettone moralista e non considero assolutamente certi allegati piccanti da bannare tout court.
Ci stanno tranquillamente in rapporti consolidati dove, per lontananza, per divertimento o giusto per dare un pizzico di pepe prima di vedersi possono essere graditi ad entrambi

ma conoscersi e dopo due paginette di whatsapp,fatte per lo più di convenevoli, mandare il cazzo o la passera non è che sia sta gran mossa se dall'altro lato ci sta più che una passera o un cazzo voglioso.
Però, almeno ti tolgono tutti i dubbi sullo spessore dell'interlocutore.

Sia ben chiaro,
se qualche forumina ha il dubbio che qualche sua foto spinta possa essere fraintesa, posso pure controllarla.
se non ci si aiuta in un forum


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Estrapolo solo la parte di cosa piace alle donne. Non amare le persone pesanti non vuol dire amari gli stronzi
> Si può essere leggeri senza essere stronzi per esempio
> Altro discorso è la condivisione dal dolore e dei problemi


Diciamo che esiste una "leggerezza" posata che è comunque facilmente sgamabile.
Io mi riferivo soprattutto a quella.
Non esiste, per esempio, che una persona non possa esternare un problema per non dare fastidio.
La leggerezza come fine, in cui tutto è divertimento e pettegolezzo, non è piacevole, nel lungo periodo.
Stucchevole è il termine corretto.


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> sarà pure un'abitudine entrata negli schemi
> ma sempre di un certo tipo di persone.
> Anzi, hanno fornito, un modo ulteriore per capire con chi hai a che fare.
> 
> ...


Non lo so. Io credo che la cosa sia ampiamente sdoganata, ovvero che la questione dell'approccio erotico tramite foto sia ormai la prassi per le relazioni che hanno corpose componenti temporali via chat.
Io ormai ho una certa età, la pornografia per me è sempre stata qualcosa di avulso dalla sessualità.
Amo l'erotismo, ma ovviamente non è pornografia.
Una foto nuda per esempio, soprattuto se col volto, quindi con l'espressione, la trovo assolutamente gradevole.
La banalità dei genitali un po' meno.
D'altronde, anni fa una delle domande più frequenti era quella se si amava di più fare sesso al buio o con la luce.
La parte visiva non era così fondamentale rispetto a quella fornita dagli altri sensi.
Credo che anche il contesto aiuti e motivi. Una foto dei genitali buttata lì, così, senza proferir parola o definire un contesto in cui può invece essere desiderabile, è pura noia.
Perché io prima dei genitali  devo arrivare a desiderare prima tutta la donna. Non riesco a comprendere il contrario.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che esiste una "leggerezza" posata che è comunque facilmente sgamabile.
> Io mi riferivo soprattutto a quella.
> Non esiste, per esempio, che una persona non possa esternare un problema per non dare fastidio.
> La leggerezza come fine, in cui tutto è divertimento e pettegolezzo, non è piacevole, nel lungo periodo.
> Stucchevole è il termine corretto.


Ribadisco che il problema è per me la pesantezza 
E condividere un problema non è pesantezza 
Avere solo problemi lo è.
Il mio intervento era solo perché non mi era piaciuta l’equazione leggero=stronzo


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ribadisco che il problema è per me la pesantezza
> E condividere un problema non è pesantezza
> Avere solo problemi lo è.
> Il mio intervento era solo perché non mi era piaciuta l’equazione leggero=stronzo


Falsamente leggero=stronzo.

La leggerezza non è superficialità, non è posa.
Io invidio chi sa portare gioia ed energia tra persone.
Anzi, apprezzo proprio chi sa godere della vita e migliora lo stare insieme.
E comprendo come sia enormemente più piacevole stare insieme a persone divertenti.
Spesso mi metto ad ascoltare I gatti di Vicolo Miracoli, specie nella loro prima versione con la cantante.
Ecco, loro sono l'emblema di un certo modo divertito e sbruffone che io amo di stare insieme tra uomini.
Eppure, i loro testi dei primi album sono tutt'altro che superficiali.
Dietro a ritmiche da cabaret ci sono temi importanti.
Non c'è la pesantezza dei primi dischi di De Andrè, notevoli ma assolutamente dei macigni. C'è un'abile via di mezzo, che io trovo adorabile, ma che è sconosciuta ai più. Saper essere leggeri, ma non superficiali è una dote, rara, ma apprezzabile.
Dopodiché una birretta aiuta anche, certo, a migliorare la propria leggerezza.
La confusione in tal senso è notevole, però, tra pose seriose, profondità di sguardi, leggerezza, superficialità.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> sarà pure un'abitudine entrata negli schemi
> ma sempre di un certo tipo di persone.
> Anzi, hanno fornito, un modo ulteriore per capire con chi hai a che fare.
> 
> ...


Hai un cuore d'oro, sempre pronto a dare una mano o a buttare un occhio. 
Dare dare dare il tuo motto


----------



## Ulisse (3 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Hai un cuore d'oro, sempre pronto a dare una mano o a buttare un occhio.
> Dare dare dare il tuo motto



bello sentirsi capiti ed apprezzati

giusto un appunto, ma niente di che...
temporalmente parlando, preferisco prima buttare un occhio e poi tendere, allungare la mano


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Hai un cuore d'oro, sempre pronto a dare una mano o a buttare un occhio.
> Dare dare dare il tuo motto


Il fatto è che con la storia di buttare l'occhio ci si frega con le proprie mani.
Diciamo che io invertirei le priorità.
Prima della vista, il tatto è il senso che deve prevalere.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E' un'abitudine che non comprendo.
> Però è ormai entrata negli schemi degli approcci.
> Credo che ci siano ragazze che li collezionano come figurine.
> E altre che scelgono il partner sulla base del membro.
> ...


Diciamo che gli interessi definiscono le persone.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che con questo post hai dato esattamente l'immagine di ciò che sei e che vuoi essere.
> D'altronde, lo sappiamo tutti, la pesantezza non ti fa  scopare.
> E alle donne piacciono gli stronzi. Gli inzezzibbili. Quelli che non devono cedere mai. No?
> Dai, prosegui pure con l'immagine vincente.
> ...


non ho idea se la pesantezza non ti fa scopare, nel caso il problema è solo tuo. Da quello che vedo fai nemmeno nulla per risolverlo, quindi evidentemente per te non è problema. Ah già, la figlia non sta bene, la moglie non va tradita, il conto corrente e’ attivo di 600 euro, la moglie può far corna ma io no, la ZTL mi ha fatto cambiare l’auto ecc ecc ecc.
mai detto che si debba essere scevri dai problemi, ognuno ha i suoi.
io se intervengo per aiutare non è con abbracci o parole di conforto, ma con gesti concreti come ho fatto con alcune persone qui donando loro possibili soluzioni, una delle quali si concretizza in termini economico lavorativi proprio fra qualche giorno.
gli abbracci virtuali, le parole scritte, servono solo a chi vuol farsi vedere dispiaciuto senza di fatto fare nulla.
io preferisco aiutare concretamente, con azioni.
son scelte.
Non so che tipi di uomini piacciono alle donne in generale, conosco solo la mia esperienza quindi non saprei rispondere a questa tua osservazione.
So cosa cercano e trovano in me e nulla c’entra con la stronzaggine.
O almeno, così mi han sempre lasciato intendere.
In te invece cosa cercano? Cosa offri loro?


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> sarà pure un'abitudine entrata negli schemi
> ma sempre di un certo tipo di persone.
> Anzi, hanno fornito, un modo ulteriore per capire con chi hai a che fare.
> 
> ...


Tempo fa un romano che tampinava una del forum, “per sbaglio” mando‘ due foto via mail, una del suo viso ed una del suo membro in eresssione.
e lei rispose:
scusa Giulio, quale sei dei due?


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tempo fa un romano che tampinava una del forum, “per sbaglio” mando‘ due foto via mail, una del suo viso ed una del suo membro in eresssione.
> e lei rispose:
> scusa Giulio, quale sei dei due?


Ove Giulio è il nome vero.


----------



## Lostris (3 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che esiste una "leggerezza" posata che è comunque facilmente sgamabile.
> Io mi riferivo soprattutto a quella.
> Non esiste, per esempio, che una persona non possa esternare un problema per non dare fastidio.
> La leggerezza come fine, in cui tutto è divertimento e pettegolezzo, non è piacevole, nel lungo periodo.
> Stucchevole è il termine corretto.


Sono d’accordo, sai.
Ma esternare un problema o una difficoltà, ad una persona che almeno in parte è ricettiva, è potente.

Mica lo puoi fare con chiunque, né in ogni momento.

Perché buttare addosso un peso - piccolo o grande che sia - a qualcun altro è  contemporaneamente attribuirgli un ruolo.
E a volte può essere prematuro, oppure inopportuno.

E quando è così, secondo mefa più male che bene.

Io scelgo con cura le persone con cui posso aprirmi in questo modo. Chi mi conosce bene sa che, tante volte, non lo faccio nemmeno quando potrei e il rapporto lo permette.

Comunque ti abbraccio, che male non fa mai


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sono d’accordo, sai.
> Ma esternare un problema o una difficoltà, ad una persona che almeno in parte è ricettiva, è potente.
> 
> Mica lo puoi fare con chiunque, né in ogni momento.
> ...


Grazie.
Lo so, è che ogni tanto mi parte lo stesso nel modo sbagliato, memore di tutte le polemiche su questo argomento, che non vuole più ricordare nessuno nemmeno parlando. D'altronde, la stragrande maggioranza delle persone sta bene e vuole solo godere finalmente  di questo ritorno alla libertà.
Che poi, boh, mi sarà andata di sfiga, non lo so, non ci sto capendo più niente.
Non mi piace neanche lamentarmi, mi piacerebbe almeno capire e risolvere quello che ho. Sono vivo, certo, però è fastidioso.
Non è che scompaio di mio, ecco, intendo dire questo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> bello sentirsi capiti ed apprezzati
> 
> giusto un appunto, ma niente di che...
> temporalmente parlando, preferisco prima buttare un occhio e poi tendere, allungare la mano


Oh Ulisse non fare il il procello


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto è che con la storia di buttare l'occhio ci si frega con le proprie mani.
> Diciamo che io invertirei le priorità.
> Prima della vista, il tatto è il senso che deve prevalere.


Vedi approcci diversi, tu allunghi le mani prima, @Ulisse prima vuole vedere......mica va alla cieca


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Oh Ulisse non fare il il *procello*


Il *tempesto* maschio.
Che con Ulisse ci sta da Dio.


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vedi approcci diversi, tu allunghi le mani prima, @Ulisse prima vuole vedere......mica va alla cieca


No, è che secondo me il rischio di restare alla vista partendo dalla vista è sempre elevato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il *tempesto* maschio.
> Che con Ulisse ci sta da Dio.


Mi sento poetica


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> No, è che secondo me il rischio di restare alla vista partendo dalla vista è sempre elevato.


Se ci si ferma, presumo non piaccia. 
Vero che dal vivo tutto può cambiare.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Oh Ulisse non fare il il procello





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vedi approcci diversi, tu allunghi le mani prima, @Ulisse prima vuole vedere......mica va alla cieca


assolutamente no
ho un approvccio stepwise

lo sguardo prima di tutto perchè non richiede il contatto fisico come il tatto
è un approccio soft che non forza la mano ed è meno invadente.
Se si vuole accorciare, i segnali non mancheranno.



danny ha detto:


> No, è che secondo me il rischio di restare alla vista partendo dalla vista è sempre elevato.


se si resta la vuol dire che non è sbocciato nessun interesse

che poi toccare non è da intendersi per forsa nella declinazione più maliziosa del termine
E' anche sfiorare la mano o la spalla o i capelli
Ho amiche che trovo piacevole salutare toccandole la spalla e lo stesso fanno loro con me.

dipende dalla distanza minima, tacitamente concordata, al di sotto della quale uno dei due vede quel tipo di contatto come invasione sgradita del proprio spazio,


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> assolutamente no
> ho un approvccio stepwise
> 
> lo sguardo prima di tutto perchè non richiede il contatto fisico come il tatto
> ...


@danny forse vuole semplicemente tastare il terreno, meglio se è un culo. 

@Ulisse mio adorato ascolta pure le sirene, Danny intanto si accerta


----------



## Ulisse (3 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> @danny forse vuole semplicemente tastare il terreno, meglio se è un culo.


San Tommaso.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> @Ulisse mio adorato ascolta pure le sirene, Danny intanto si accerta


ehhh..io sono un romanticone


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> San Tommaso.
> 
> 
> ehhh..io sono un romanticone


Con tanto di candele


----------



## Ulisse (3 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Con tanto di candele


assolutamente.
senza cera, Ulisse è un uomo morto....


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> @danny forse vuole semplicemente tastare il terreno, meglio se è un culo.
> 
> @Ulisse mio adorato ascolta pure le sirene, Danny intanto si accerta


Ma no, è che il mondo online è pieno di gattemorte.
Meglio il reale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no, è che il mondo online è pieno di gattemorte.
> Meglio il reale.


Gatte morte ma in carne ed ossa


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Gatte morte ma in carne ed ossa


Uhm, sì, ma molto più riconoscibili.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm, sì, ma molto più riconoscibili.


Certo, l'hai davanti e si capisce subito che tipo è. Il linguaggio del corpo aiuta molto


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Certo, l'hai davanti e si capisce subito che tipo è. Il linguaggio del corpo aiuta molto


Lo si capisce anche virtualmente se lo si vuole


----------

